# My New Little Buddy



## SERRAPYGO

I've wanted one of these since I was a kid, especially a male because they grow the impressive crests! This is a wild caught juvenile (captive bred greens are ourageously priced), he is jumpy and likes to bite, but with time and handling I think he'll be great! 
In temperament, there's not a whole lot of difference between WC and CB anyway. I've had him home for three hours and he's taken to his temporary 20H cage well. It'll take some time before I get his 55g set up, and then eventually a 125g after I move the tegu out of it.


----------



## Guest

Amazing lizard








Makes me want to get another Iguana


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Traveller said:


> Amazing lizard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me want to get another Iguana


Thanks...get another one!


----------



## ICEE

Serra update us on the tegu







what you gonna do with him when hes out of the 125?

nice new addition


----------



## His Majesty

congrats. he looks good


----------



## SERRAPYGO

ICEE said:


> Serra update us on the tegu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you gonna do with him when hes out of the 125?
> 
> nice new addition


It's awhile down the road but, I'll eventually build the tegu a custom enclosure, plus, he'll be given free run of my bedroom while I'm home. I just don't trust him alone with my cats while I'm at work. He's big enough now to do some serious damage.

As for the basilisk...I guess we are not exactly friends yet!

He loves biting me!


----------



## Tensa

that is one cool beast. im going to have to do some research. my old lady wants a bumble bee morph so maybe it wont be a stretch for something like this in the future too. thanks for sharing never would of known about these had you not.


----------



## weerhom

Very nice.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> my old lady wants a bumble bee morph


A "bumble bee morph"? of what?

Thanks for the nod, all!


----------



## Tensa

python


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Oh...never heard of that, I've been out of the snake loop for awhile. Except for a California Kingsnake I have right now that I can't even give away!


----------



## Tensa

lol ship it and ill take it lol


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Tensa said:


> lol ship it and ill take it lol


Only if you pay for shipping to the moon!


----------



## Tensa

lol DEAL. ill pm you


----------



## bob351

Tensa said:


> python


ball python lol many different pythons.

Awesome basilisk can you post a full tank shot if possible


----------



## SERRAPYGO

bob351 said:


> python


ball python lol many different pythons.

Awesome basilisk can you post a full tank shot if possible








[/quote]
Yeah, but not yet. He's in a 25g high right now while I prep his 55g. I'd rather post a pic of that, soon.


----------



## bob351

SERRAPYGO said:


> python


ball python lol many different pythons.

Awesome basilisk can you post a full tank shot if possible








[/quote]
Yeah, but not yet. He's in a 25g high right now while I prep his 55g. I'd rather post a pic of that, soon.
[/quote]
Sweet, i gotta get of my lazy ass and get some shots of my herps


----------

